# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > BPM >  Nouvelle mthode avec le framework EPFC ( Epf composer et Openup)

## SONIASI

Bonjour,
j'ai dvelopp une nouvelle mthode orient objet en utilisant lappuie sur les phases des mthodes agiles.( en modifiant le cycle de vie classique d'un Systme d'information) 
ce que je veux faire est d'utiliser le Framework EPF ( *composant OpenUP*) afin de modliser  mieux le processus de ma mthode et le valider avec une application mobile toujours  l'aide de ce framework.
Comment faire? je suis un peu perdue.  
Avez vous dj utilis OpenUp ? comment ? puis_je intgrer une nouvelle mthode  Openup ? et la valider ? 
Merci.

----------

